# C H Mackintosh on Leviticus 10:1-11



## AV1611 (Sep 1, 2007)

This understanding on the text by this key Plymouth Brethren author is well worth a read.

http://stempublishing.com/authors/mackintosh/Pprs/FALSEWOR.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2007)

I had his stuff for a while. Read the first two volumes on Genesis. Warm and devotional, but very much dispensational. Good on application, overall is weak on exegesis.


----------

